# The Story of Stuff



## Elsa (May 31, 2008)

Το ξέρετε αυτό; Το βρήκα πολύ πρωτότυπο, εύστοχο και καλοφτιαγμένο!

_*What is the Story of Stuff?*
From its extraction through sale, use and disposal, all the stuff in our lives affects communities at home and abroad, yet most of this is hidden from view. The Story of Stuff is a 20-minute, fast-paced, fact-filled look at the underside of our production and consumption patterns. The Story of Stuff exposes the connections between a huge number of environmental and social issues, and calls us together to create a more sustainable and just world. It'll teach you something, it'll make you laugh, and it just may change the way you look at all the stuff in your life forever._


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2008)

Το 20λεπτο βιντεάκι (μέγεθος 55 μεγαμπάιτ) μπορείτε να το κατεβάσετε από τη διεύθυνση http://web.1.c3.audiovideoweb.com/1c3web3536/StoryOfStuff.mov
Είναι σοβαρό και πολύ καλοφτιαγμένο. Ακόμα κι όταν διαφωνούμε με την απλούστευση κάποιων επιχειρημάτων, σημασία έχει να συνειδητοποιήσει ο κόσμος ότι τα προβλήματα απαιτούν πια να δοθούν λύσεις. Να μάθουμε ποιοι επιστήμονες μάς λένε ψέματα επειδή ενεργούν ως φερέφωνα κάποιων αφεντικών, και ποιοι ρομαντικοί πράσινοι υποβάλλουν αντιεπιστημονικές αναλύσεις και ανεδαφικές προτάσεις. Απαιτούνται ρεαλιστικές και αποτελεσματικές άμεσες λύσεις και, ταυτόχρονα, επιβάλλεται να αλλάξει ο τρόπος που σκεφτόμαστε και ζούμε — μόνο που αυτό το δεύτερο θέλει πολλάααα χρόνια.

Η δική μου σημερινή εστιασμένη συνεισφορά θα είναι να αντιγράψω εδώ την παρουσίαση που έκανε σε δύο επιφυλλίδες του στην Ελευθεροτυπία ο Χρήστος Μιχαηλίδης για το πρόβλημα με τις πλαστικές σακούλες.
http://www.enet.gr/online/online_fpage_text/dt=30.05.2008,id=96917976
http://www.enet.gr/online/online_fpage_text/dt=31.05.2008,id=52011496

*Η κακή περιπέτεια της πλαστικής σακούλας*

Στοιχεία που δόθηκαν στη δημοσιότητα από την Υπηρεσία Προστασίας Περιβάλλοντος των ΗΠΑ (US Environmental Protection Agency) φανερώνουν ότι κάπου ανάμεσα στα 500 δισεκατομμύρια και 1 τρισεκατομμύριο πλαστικές σακούλες χρησιμοποιούνται και πετάγονται κάθε χρόνο σ' όλο τον κόσμο. (Πηγή: National Geographic News, 2 Sept. 2003)

Λιγότερο από το 1% των πλαστικών σακούλων [sic] πηγαίνει για ανακύκλωση. Κοστίζει περισσότερο να ανακυκλώσεις μια πλαστική σακούλα, παρά να παράξεις [sic] καινούργια. (Εφημερίδα Christian Science Monitor)

Μελέτη του 1975 έδειξε ότι τα μεγάλα ποντοπόρα πλοία πετάνε κάθε χρόνο στη θάλασσα περίπου 8 εκατομμύρια τόνους πλαστικών σακουλών. (US National Academy of Sciences)

Άλλα 5 εκατομμύρια τόνοι καταλήγουν στη θάλασσα παρασυρμένα από τον αέρα. (CNN.com/technology, 16 Νοεμβ. 2007) Πλαστικές σακούλες έχουν βρεθεί να επιπλέουν βόρεια του Αρκτικού Κύκλου, κοντά στο Σπίτζμπεργκεν, αλλά και νότια, κοντά στα νησιά Φόκλαντ (British Arctic Survey). Οι πλαστικές σακούλες αποτελούν το 15% όλων των «σκουπιδιών» που εκβράζονται κάθε χρόνο στις παραλίες. (US National Marine Debris Monitoring Programme).

Χιλιάδες θαλασσινά πουλιά μπλέκονται με πλαστικές σακούλες και πνίγονται από αυτές. Περίπου 200 θαλάσσια είδη, φάλαινες, δελφίνια, φώκιες και χελώνες, πεθαίνουν κάθε χρόνο γιατί καταπίνουν πλαστικές σακούλες. (WWF Report 2005).

Αν κάθε ένας από εμάς, σε μια επίσκεψη την εβδομάδα σε σουπερμάρκετ, αντί για 6 πλαστικές σακούλες χρησιμοποιούσαμε μία ή δύο μεγάλες υφασμάτινες ή ακόμη και χάρτινες, θα γλιτώναμε 24 σακούλες τον μήνα, 288 τον χρόνο και 22.176 σε όλη μας τη ζωή εάν ζούσαμε περίπου ώς τα 70 μας, όπως είναι ο μέσος όρος ζωής στον δυτικό κόσμο. Εάν ένας, μόνος, στους 5 πολίτες το έκανε αυτό, θα γλίτωνε περίπου 1,3 τρισεκατομμύρια πλαστικές σακούλες στη διάρκεια του βίου του.

Το Μπαγκλαντές έχει απαγορεύσει τη χρήση πλαστικών σακούλων. Η Κίνα έχει απαγορεύσει τη δωρεάν διάθεσή τους — όποιος θέλει να βάλει τα ψώνια του σε πλαστική σακούλα την πληρώνει επιπλέον και τα χρήματα αυτά, σαν έξτρα φόρος, πάνε σε ειδικό ταμείο για να χρησιμοποιηθούν σε έργα βελτίωσης του περιβάλλοντος. Το ίδιο ισχύει από το 2002 στην Ιρλανδία, όπου πλέον η χρήση πλαστικών σακούλων έχει μειωθεί κατά 90%. (Planetsave.com, 16 Φεβ. 2008)

Οι πλαστικές σακούλες παρασκευάζονται από πολυαιθυλένιο, ένα θερμοπλαστικό υλικό από πετρέλαιο. Η Κίνα εξοικονομεί τώρα 37 εκατομμύρια βαρέλια πετρελαίου κάθε χρόνο, λόγω του μεγάλου περιορισμού που πέτυχε στη χρήση πλαστικών σακούλων. (CNN.com/asia, Ιαν. 2008)

Στην Ελλάδα πολύ λίγες αλυσίδες σουπερμάρκετ προσφέρουν στους πελάτες τους τη δυνατότητα να επιλέξουν χάρτινες σακούλες αντί πλαστικές. Ο «Θανόπουλος» είναι μία από αυτές. Μας είπαν, όμως, όταν ρωτήσαμε πως, μολονότι το «διαφημίζουν» αυτό σε εμφανή σημεία των καταστημάτων, πράγματι, ελάχιστοι πελάτες προτιμούν τη χάρτινη λύση. «Και πού θα πετάξω μετά τα σκουπίδια μου», λένε όλοι. Καταλάβατε;

-------

Λέγαμε χθες ότι:


Οι πλαστικές σακούλες παρασκευάζονται από πολυαιθυλένιο.

Το πολυαιθυλένιο είναι παράγωγο του πετρελαίου.

Η παραγωγή τους προσθέτει στη μόλυνση της ατμόσφαιρας και στην κατανάλωση ενέργειας.

Κάθε χρόνο παρασκευάζονται περί τα 4-5 τρισεκατομμύρια πλαστικές σακούλες. Η «ζωή» τους στα χέρια και στα σπίτια των καταναλωτών είναι ελάχιστη. Όταν πεταχτούν, η συνεχιζόμενη «παραμονή» τους στον πλανήτη είναι ολέθρια.

Χρειάζονται τουλάχιστον 1.000 χρόνια για να αποσυντεθεί μια πλαστική σακούλα.

Καθώς αποσυντίθεται το πολυαιθυλένιο, τοξικές ουσίες εισρέουν στο χώμα και εισέρχονται, κατόπιν, στη διατροφική μας αλυσίδα. Τα τρόφιμα, δηλαδή, που βάζουμε μέσα σε πλαστικές σακούλες, όταν τα αγοράζουμε από τα σουπερμάρκετ, περιέχουν ήδη τοξικές ουσίες από παλαιότερες σακούλες που έχουν αποσυντεθεί.

Ένα δισεκατομμύριο θαλασσοπούλια και άλλα θηλαστικά πεθαίνουν κάθε χρόνο, κυρίως επειδή συγχέουν τις πλαστικές σακούλες με τροφή, τις καταπίνουν και πνίγονται.

Σήμερα, προσθέτουμε και τον αντίλογο, που έρχεται κυρίως από τις βιομηχανίες παραγωγής πλαστικών σακουλών. Λένε πως:


Είναι μύθος ότι χρειάζονται περίπου 1.000 χρόνια για να αποσυντεθεί μια πλαστική σακούλα σε χωματερή (σ.σ.: Ποιος μίλησε μόνο για χωματερές; Οι πεταμένες πλαστικές σακούλες είναι παντού. Το επιβεβαιώνει και διαφήμιση παιδικών ειδών, που το παινεύεται κιόλας που οι δικές της σακούλες είναι... everywhere!)

Οι πλαστικές σακούλες ξοδεύουν 40% λιγότερη ενέργεια για να παραχθούν απ' ό,τι οι χάρτινες.

Οι περισσότερες πλαστικές σακούλες σήμερα είναι πλήρως ανακυκλώσιμες.

Πάντως, στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες, βρέθηκε ότι το «υλικό» ή το «προϊόν», αν θέλετε, που καταλαμβάνει τον περισσότερο όγκο στους χώρους ταφής απορριμμάτων, είναι το χαρτί. Αντιστοιχεί μάλιστα, το χαρτί, στο 40% του όγκου όλων των απορριμμάτων. Οργανικά υλικά, συμπεριλαμβανομένου και του χαρτιού, δεν βιοδιασπώνται εύκολα, μιας και θα πεταχτούν σε χωματερές. Το χαρτί, μάλιστα, είναι ευκολότερο να αποσυντεθεί όταν αφήνεται πεταμένο σε ανοιχτό χώρο, παρά όταν ταφεί σε χωματερή. Έρευνες του Ουίλιαμ Ράτζε, που διευθύνει το Πρόγραμμα Διαχείρισης Απορριμμάτων των ΗΠΑ, έδειξαν ότι, όταν «εκταφούν» από χωματερές εφημερίδες ακόμα και από τη δεκαετία του '60, μπορείς να διαβάσεις μια χαρά όλες τις ειδήσεις και τα άρθρα τους!

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι, εκεί όπου υπάρχει υγιής (και όχι υστερική) περιβαλλοντική συνείδηση των πολιτών, αλλά και καλά οργανωμένα προγράμματα της Πολιτείας (όπως εκείνα της ανακύκλωσης, φερ' ειπείν, που εδώ στην Ελλάδα είναι απλώς ανέκδοτο), ακόμα και η ζωή μας με λίγες πλαστικές σακούλες —αρκεί να είναι από 100% ανακυκλώσιμο υλικό, και να μην τις πετάμε όπου τύχει— μπορεί να γίνει πολύ καλύτερη.

Μη ζητάς από τον περιπτερά να σου βάλει δυο τσίχλες και μια εφημερίδα μέσα σε πλαστική σακούλα. Αυτές που φύλαξες στο σπίτι από την προηγούμενη επίσκεψη στο σουπερμάρκετ, ξαναπάρε τις την άλλη φορά που θα πας, δεν είναι ντροπή. Δοκίμασε, όμως, καλύτερα τις ρούχινες τσάντες. Ούτε από δέντρα κατασκευάστηκαν, ούτε από παράγωγα πετρελαίου. Και είναι και πιο σικ!


----------



## Alexandra (May 31, 2008)

Διάφορα σκόρπια σχόλια:

-Χμμμ, φαίνεται ότι από χθες μέχρι σήμερα κάποιος τού είπε ότι η γενική είναι "σακουλών" και όχι "σακούλων".

-Αυτό το "θα παράξω" το ακούμε κατά κόρον στην τηλεόραση και στο ραδιόφωνο και μου κάθεται στο στομάχι! Πάντως από κάποια φιλόλογο ακούω συνέχεια "θα παρέχω" στη θέση του στιγμιαίου μέλλοντα. Προφανώς γιατί το "παράσχω" είναι πολύ βαρύ για τα αφτιά των κοινών θνητών.

Για να υπερασπιστώ, όμως, τον Χρ. Μιχαηλίδη, έχω να παρατηρήσω ότι δεν έχει μεγαλώσει στην Ελλάδα ούτε έχει πάει σε ελληνικό σχολείο.



> ...ελάχιστοι πελάτες προτιμούν τη χάρτινη λύση. «Και πού θα πετάξω μετά τα σκουπίδια μου», λένε όλοι.


Και πού να δείτε τους κυρίους και τις κυρίες που, βάζοντας τα ψώνια τους στην πλαστική σακούλα, χώνουν μαζί κι ένα μάτσο ακόμα σακούλες, για να τους βρίσκονται. Γνωρίζω ανθρώπους με αρκετή οικονομική άνεση που δεν αγοράζουν ΠΟΤΕ σακούλα σκουπιδιών, χρησιμοποιούν μόνο αυτές του σούπερ-μάρκετ, τις οποίες είδαμε κατά χιλιάδες να κοσμούν τους δρόμους μας στις μέρες της απεργίας.


----------



## sarant (May 31, 2008)

Αλεξάντρα, εγώ το "θα παράξω" δεν έτυχε να αναγκαστώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω, αλλά το θεωρώ σωστό. Είναι και αρχαίο, άλλωστε (βέβαια τότε ήτανε μονολεκτικός ο μέλλοντας). Το χρησιμοποιούσαν άλλωστε ο Λασκαράτος και ο Κονδυλάκης, και το χρησιμοποιούν κατά συρροή και οι Κύπριοι αδελφοί μας. 
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/paraksei.html
Η φιλόλογος που λες θα μπορούσε να πει "θα παρέξω" που είναι επίσης αρχαίο.


----------



## sarant (May 31, 2008)

nickel said:


> Αν κάθε ένας από εμάς, σε μια επίσκεψη την εβδομάδα σε σουπερμάρκετ, αντί για 6 πλαστικές σακούλες χρησιμοποιούσαμε μία ή δύο μεγάλες υφασμάτινες ή ακόμη και χάρτινες, θα γλιτώναμε 24 σακούλες τον μήνα, 288 τον χρόνο και 22.176 σε όλη μας τη ζωή εάν ζούσαμε περίπου ώς τα 70 μας, όπως είναι ο μέσος όρος ζωής στον δυτικό κόσμο. Εάν ένας, μόνος, στους 5 πολίτες το έκανε αυτό, θα γλίτωνε περίπου 1,3 τρισεκατομμύρια πλαστικές σακούλες στη διάρκεια του βίου του.



Εμένα αυτά τα μαθηματικά δεν μ' αρέσουν. Καταρχάς, το 22176 είναι ο πολλαπλασιασμός του 288 επί το 77 που σημαίνει ότι ή αρχίζεις να πηγαίνεις στο σουπερμάρκετ (και να βάζεις ψώνια σε σακούλες) από βρέφος, ή ότι ζεις 77+Ν όπου Ν η ηλικία που αρχίζεις να ψωνίζεις. 

Δεύτερο, αυτό το "ένας, μόνος, στους 5 πολίτες" (τίνος;) είναι κάπως απροσδιόριστο. Από τη διαίρεση βγάζω ότι οι πολίτες που θα έπρεπε να το κάνουν αυτό είναι 60 εκατομμύρια. Αρα, όχι ένας "μόνος", αλλά ίσως "μόνο". Και ένας στους πέντε κάποιου υποσυνόλου της ΕΕ ή των ΗΠΑ. Και όχι "του βίου του" αλλά "του βίου τους".

Και, ναι, να απαγορευτούν οι πλαστικές σακούλες και να μοιράζουν τα σουπερμάρκετ είτε αποδομήσιμες επί πληρωμή (3 λεπτά η μία, αλλά δεν κρατάει για σκουπίδια) είτε μεγάλες υφασμάτινες ή κάτι ανάλογο πολλαπλών χρήσεων, προς 1 ευρώ τη μία.


----------



## Alexandra (May 31, 2008)

> ...είτε μεγάλες υφασμάτινες ή κάτι ανάλογο πολλαπλών χρήσεων, προς 1 ευρώ τη μία.


Αφού αγόρασα μια ωραία τέτοια από το ΑΒ, τώρα ξεχνάω να την πάρω μαζί μου κάθε φορά που πάω για ψώνια.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2008)

sarant said:


> Αλεξάντρα, εγώ το "θα παράξω" δεν έτυχε να αναγκαστώ να το χρησιμοποιήσω, αλλά το θεωρώ σωστό...


Η συνέχεια μπορεί να παραχθεί εδώ: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=552


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2008)

Alexandra said:


> Αφού αγόρασα μια ωραία τέτοια από το ΑΒ, τώρα ξεχνάω να την πάρω μαζί μου κάθε φορά που πάω για ψώνια.



*Πριν βγω απ' το σπίτι, λέω το ποιηματάκι: «Κλειδιά, λεφτά, σακούλα, κινητό».*
Έτσι λέει το μήνυμα του Νηστικού αρκουδιού.


----------



## YiannisMark (May 31, 2008)

Στον ένα μήνα που έμεινα στο Ρότσεστερ της Μινεσότας, παρατήρησα/έμαθα το εξής εντυπωσιακό: 
Σχεδόν κάθε σπίτι έχει τους δικούς του *τρεις κάδους* ανακύκλωσης (και όχι έναν μεγάλο ανά γειτονιά/τετράγωνο), για γυαλί, πλαστικό και χαρτί. Εκεί ρίχουν τα αντίστοιχα υλικά που θέλουν να ξεφορτωθούν, χύμα και όχι σε κάποια συσκευασία. Προϋπόθεση είναι να είναι καθαρά, σε λογικό βαθμό. Φυσικά, οι κάδοι αυτοί αδειάζονται σε ειδικά φορτηγά που περνούν _τακτικότατα_.
Επίσης, ανά γειτονιά υπάρχει κάδος «*γενικών σκουπιδιών*», όπως σε εμάς. Τοποθετείται σε περίοπτο σημείο και για να ρίξεις κάτι εκεί μέσα πρέπει να το έχεις βάλει σε ειδική σακούλα σκουπιδιών, την οποία _αγοράζεις _(το 2003 έκανε νομίζω 5 σεντς του δολαρίου). Τα έσοδα από αυτές τις σακούλες πάνε στις σχετικές δραστηριότητες του Δήμου. 
Το κλειδί εδώ είναι ότι στον γενικό κάδο κανείς δεν τολμάει να ρίξει διαφορετικές σακούλες, αλλά ούτε άλλα υλικά που πρέπει να ανακυκλώνονται, επειδή, αν παρατηρηθεί τέτοιο κρούσμα, τα συνεργεία αρχίζουν να ψάχνουν / ρωτούν την γειτονιά και εν τέλει συνήθως βρίσκουν -λέει- τον δράστη...
Σε συνδυασμό με την ευρύτατη χρήση των ειδικών συσκευών / σκουπιδοφάγων στις κουζίνες, τα απορρίμματα είναι σχεδόν τα ελάχιστα δυνατά. Στο ταμείο του Σ/Μ, γουρλώνουν πιο πολύ όταν πεις ότι θέλεις πλαστική σακούλα, παρά αν πληρώσεις με μετρητά.
Όλα αυτά, βέβαια, σε μια μάλλον εύπορη πόλη των 350 χιλ. κατοίκων, αυτών που πρώτος εγώ αποκαλώ «αμερικανάκια». Μερικές φορές, όμως, αυτά τα αμερικανάκια μάς βάζουν τα γυαλιά, αν δεν φοράμε ήδη, π.χ. τις σακούλες που θα διαλέξεις στο Σ/Μ σου τις γεμίζει ένα παιδί από αυτά που λέμε «με ειδικές ανάγκες», αλλά εκεί υπάρχει πρόγραμμα με το οποίο ο Δήμος δίνει στις επιχειρήσεις κίνητρα για να προσλάβουν _τέτοιους _νέους σε βοηθητικές θέσεις, επιδοτώντας μέχρι και το μισό μισθό τους...
Και επειδή το ψάρι βρωμάει απ' το κεφάλι, κάτι άλλο: το μεγαλύτερο μέρος της φορολογίας πληρώνεται προς τον τοπικό Δήμο, ο οποίος αναλαμβάνει τα πάντα στην πόλη και δημοσιεύει τοπικό προϋπολογισμό και απολογισμό κάθε χρόνο. Ό,τι δεν δουλεύει καλά, ο πολίτης ξέρει πού να γκρινιάξει. Αν ο Δήμαρχος απλώς ξύνεται, ξέρει ότι θα συναντήσει την κατακραυγή, δεν θα ξαναεκλεγεί και, φυσικά, θα δεχτεί σύντομα επισκέψεις από τους ομοσπονδιακούς, που δεν θα αφήσουν πέτρα στην πέτρα...


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 1, 2008)

> ...αυτών που πρώτος εγώ αποκαλώ «αμερικανάκια»


Επειδή πολλοί συμπατριώτες μας έχουν σχηματίσει εικόνα για διάφορες χώρες (όπως οι ΗΠΑ) από τις ταινίες που βλέπουν, δεν κουράζομαι να επαναλαμβάνω αυτό που αποκόμισα από τις επανειλημμένες επισκέψεις μου σε όλα τα μήκη και τα πλάτη αυτής της χώρας: ο μέσος Αμερικανός απολαμβάνει ένα επίπεδο ζωής και πολιτισμού που ο μέσος Έλληνας δεν το έχει δει ούτε στον ύπνο του. Ο τρόπος που οδηγούν στο δρόμο, η ανακύκλωση, η καθαριότητα, ο σεβασμός στους κανόνες που τίθενται από την κοινότητα για να λειτουργούν τα πάντα καλύτερα, και δεκάδες άλλα πράγματα που κάνουν τη ζωή πιο εύκολη. (Μπορεί να μην έχουν εθνικό σύστημα υγείας, αλλά ποιος από μας έχει την αυταπάτη ότι το δικό μας λειτουργεί;)


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2008)

sarant said:


> Εμένα αυτά τα μαθηματικά δεν μ' αρέσουν...


Στο χώρο των οικολόγων υπάρχει τεράστιος αριθμός ρομαντικών, παραμυθάδων και ανθρώπων της «δημιουργικής λογιστικής», όλων καλοπροαίρετων, ελπίζω. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι κι εκεί (όπως και στη γλώσσα) απλώς θολώνουν το τοπίο, δημιουργούν σύγχυση στους καλοπροαίρετους ακροατές τους. Ο Διόδωρος ασχολείται τελευταία με το θέμα (τα βάζει με τους ρομαντικούς, για την ακρίβεια) και σήμερα γράφει:

Μου ήρθε σύμμαχος προχθές το τελευταίο τεύχος της «New York Review of Books», του περιοδικού που αγαπώ και εκτιμώ, όπου κάποιος μεγάλος φυσικός που εκτιμώ ιδιαίτερα, ο Freeman Dyson (Princeton), σχολιάζει το βιβλίο του άγνωστου σε εμένα πλην σπουδαίου, φαίνεται, οικονομολόγου William Nordhaus (Yale), ο οποίος υποστηρίζει, με μαθηματικό μοντέλο που καλύπτει τον αιώνα που καλύπτουν και τα μοντέλα των θερμοκηπιστών, ότι ακόμη και αν όσα αποκαλυπτικά προαναγγέλλονται είναι ορθά, οι διάφορες προτάσεις που υπάρχουν για την αντιμετώπισή τους από οικονομική άποψη είναι περίπου ουδέτερες (σύστημα ανταλλαγών «Κιότο» ή βελτίωσή του) ή με εξαιρετικά αρνητικές συνέπειες — πρόκειται για τις προτάσεις Στερν (αυτές που υιοθέτησε η βρετανική κυβέρνηση) και τις προτάσεις του Αλ Γκορ. Το άρθρο είναι στη διεύθυνση www.nybooks.com/articles/21494, δωρεάν για λίγες ημέρες, ώσπου να εκδοθεί δηλαδή το επόμενο τεύχος της «NYRB».

Με την υπόθεση ότι ο κίνδυνος από το CO2-666 είναι υπαρκτός, η σωστή οικονομική λύση, κατά τον Nordhaus, είναι η αναζήτηση τεχνολογιών χαμηλού κόστους που θα απορροφούν το σατανικό αέριο ή θα παράγουν ενέργεια χωρίς παραγωγή του — για παράδειγμα: «φθηνή ηλιακή ενέργεια, γεωθερμική ενέργεια, μη επεμβατική κλιματική μηχανική ή γενετικά τροποποιημένα ανθρακοβόρα φυτά» αναφέρει. Γενετικά τροποποιημένα φυτά, ανεμογεννήτριες, φωτοβολταϊκά, πυρηνική ενέργεια, λιγνίτη - ή άλλο τι; Πρέπει να το σκεφθούμε το ζήτημα, αποσύρομαι για στοχασμό για να βρω πώς θα αποψύξουμε τη Γη και θα επανέλθω...​
Οι απόψεις για το πώς θα σώσουμε τον πλανήτη είναι περισσότερες, δυστυχώς, από τους συνδυασμούς του Λόττο, αλλά θα πρέπει να βρούμε το συνδυασμό που κερδίζει γιατί δεν μας συμφέρει να χάσουμε.

Έσωσα το άρθρο για να το διαβάσω με την ησυχία μου.


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 1, 2008)

Αυτό περνάει για σοβαρό άρθρο;
Ένας οικονοφασίστας που ορίζει ως βασική οντολογική μονάδα το δολάριο (ως βασική οντολογική μονάδα εννοώ ότι τα πάντα ποσοτικοποιούνται μέσω αυτής και τα πάντα είναι ανταλλάξιμα με βάση αυτή) και ένας βιοφασίστας που ευαγγελίζεται την παγκόσμια οικονομία με βάση τη βιοτεχνολογία. 

Ελπίζω να αρχίσουν να στέλνουν επανδρωμένα σκάφη στον Άρη, γιατί στη γη δεν βλέπω μέλλον. Εκτός, αν ο Ζαρατούστρα ο 2 είναι προ των πυλών.


----------



## nickel (Jun 1, 2008)

somnambulist said:


> Αυτό περνάει για σοβαρό άρθρο;


Έκανες τον κόπο και το διάβασες κιόλας, θηρίο; Εγώ κάτι τέτοια τα παίρνω στο κρεβάτι (και χάνω μετά τον ύπνο μου, από τη σύγχυση ή τη σύγχιση).


----------



## somnambulist (Jun 1, 2008)

Ναι, μ' αρέσει να διαβάζω ανθρωπόφιλους συγγραφείς. Αν και δεν είναι ο αντιανθρωπισμός τους που με χαλάει (με τη δική τους οπτική, εξάλλου, είναι ανθρωπιστές) αλλά ο ολοκληρωτικός αναγωγισμός τους.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 9, 2010)

Ένα ακόμα ταινιάκι από την ίδια ομάδα που είχε φτιάξει το "The story of Stuff", αυτή τη φορά, για το τεράστιο σκάνδαλο της άχρηστης κατανάλωσης εμφιαλωμένου νερού παγκοσμίως:


----------

